# Boot Failure =( please help



## Tartanyan (Apr 10, 2010)

Hİ =( I have built new computer but when i open it it my motherboard 
sounds long bip sound and five seconds later again then again . . .
then bios opens and I am getting the following error: 

"The system has experienced boot failures because of overclocking or changes in voltage. 
Latest settings in BIOS my not coincide with current H/W states
current cpu speed 17.0 x 200 mhz
current memory speed : 1333 mhz
current ht speed : 2000mhz

then pc works normaly but memory speed is low and everytime i open it see same failure and bips take long time , what shall i do?*
mysystem;
Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5
Amd phenomII x4 965 Black Edition AM3 3.4ghz 8mb Cache 4nm
4gb 2x2 ddr3 1600mhz cl7 xms3 ram
ATI Sapphire hd4890 1gb 256Bit dx 10.1
FPS Epsilon80 plus 700w power suply please help thanks .


----------

